# Whats good food for my pitbull



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello everyone. i have a 5 month year old pitbull and am very curious about what food with high protein i should feed him to put mass and muscle on him. i read up on orijen food and it seems to be very high in protein.. 42% protein and many people say its great food for them. can anyone give me tips, advice or anything to help me with my pups diet? this is my first pitbull. also he is thin i figured he would be more filled? thanks everyone


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

well frm what ive been reading recently is that its best to feed ur dog puppy formula because its specially formulated for growing puppies. if you feed high protien diets at a young age they miss out on other nutrients that thier body needs to grow.


----------



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

what are some sites or stores where i could get this at? and what exactly is puppy formula? like baby formula? im not to familiar with this stuff


----------



## AmandaBlue (Feb 18, 2009)

Many companies make puppy specific formulas, some for large breed puppies....Most don't consider APBT large dogs, but after complications with a high protien all stages food, I was told to get a large breed puppy formula...I found Innova, for large breed puppy...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

A 5 _month_ old puppy does not need puppy formula.

Your puppy is still a puppy and while the APBT is a muscular breed it shouldn't be stocky or bulky. Your perceptions of what a pit bull is might be scewed. You may actually be thinking of an AmBully which are generally stockier than an APBT. Also, your dog will continue to grow and mature until they are 2-3 years old. First they grow up, then they fill out. It's possibly your dog is just going through it's "awkward phase". Post some pics of your dog so we can take a look at him 

To answer the original food question, feeding a high protein food at 5 months should be okay. I personally feed Taste of the Wild which has slightly less protein than Orijen but is also a 6-star food and also grain free.

Check out this website to look up and compare other foods:

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

You are going to get different opinions on which food to feed. Every dog is different. What may be a good food for one dog may not be so good for another. The site mentioned in the previous post is a good site to look at and sift through the many different foods out there. Orijen is a great kibble but it is expensive.


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

I was thinking of trying this out on Jaz.

Orijen, Orijen Puppy Food UK

Opinions please.


----------



## x-caliber (Sep 24, 2009)

thanks everyone.. heres some pics of my boy


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

i feed my am bullies diamond naturals puppy large breed lamb and rice i have had no problems with it


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

okay feeding large breed food is not formulated to feed medium breed dogs. the main no-no is the calcium phosphorus ratio is incorrect for medium breed dogs. the ratio being so off can lead to orthopedic problems down the road.

i do feed orijen to my dog and of all the foods we have tried with him orijen has done best by him. our next puppy will start on orijen puppy then move to orijen adult. we have been very happy with the results. the only negative is it is expensive..it works out to a little over $2/lb but you get what you pay for


----------

